# KIDS have arrived!(ALSO problem?)



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

So my goat, Cody(yep, you guessed it) was bred some time in September- we have no idea when though...Maybe some of you have an idea?
























the last one was at a weird angle- so her udder doesn't show as much as it should.

thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

Welcome Cody!

Going by the month bred, she would be due next month....and going by udder developement as well as the way she looks under her tail, I don't think she settled..sorry  
A closer pic of her backside may be better to really check...there are quite a few "pooch" experts here that ould help yu out better.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

ok..now shes got some stringy mucus stuff... its yellowish with a tint of red :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

If she was bred in early September, she would be due in the next week or 2.....most does have more udder developement than Cody does at this late in the pregnancy. The discharge could be her "plug" or sign of heat if she didn't seetle.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

I'm pretty sure she's bred...otherwise i wouldn't be able to feel the kids :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

Woud this be her FF? If so, that could explain her udder size, some first timers don't get as large an udder before they deliver.

If that was her mucous plug you saw, does can lose that anywhere from a month to a few days before they deliver....she is a pretty colored girl, hope you get doeling colored the same....piccies of babies are always in demand :wink:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

yep, its her FF...i have a better pic(it was takin in the light this time) and I am getting it on my computer..her udder is bigger then the first pics show...

:horse:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

Waiting for the new pics!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*



liz said:


> Welcome Cody!
> 
> Going by the month bred, she would be due next month....and going by udder developement as well as the way she looks under her tail, I don't think she settled..sorry
> A closer pic of her backside may be better to really check...there are quite a few "pooch" experts here that ould help yu out better.


 I agree with Liz. A better pic would definitely help though. Which side of the Doe did you think you felt kids moving on?? The reason I ask is because Does carry their kids on their right side... the rumen is on the left so if it was the left that you felt movement on it was probably the rumen. Is it possible she could have been bred on a later date :shrug: Like I said... once you get the better pic up that will help :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*










heres a betterish pic!

i felt the kid on the right side..so :shades:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

She could be due in a couple of weeks....just keep an eye on her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

With her udder being better viewed, I'll stick with her kidding in a couple weeks...give or take a few days. She looks deep enough for twins too.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

Now that pic shows the udder's development better... I would say she could be due in a week or two :greengrin: If you happen to get a good pic for a "pooch test" please post it. If you know when she was in with the Buck, then you can calculate when she would be due. She should kid between days 145-155... here is a calculator where you can put in the date she was bred and it will tell you the due date :greengrin: Hope that helps!

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/hus ... n_calc.asp


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*



liz said:


> With her udder being better viewed, I'll stick with her kidding in a couple weeks...give or take a few days. She looks deep enough for twins too.


twins? cool.

Do you think she could have them before February 9th?
other wise i'll :hair:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

LOL! we must have posted at the same time... sorry just re-read your post and saw that you don't know when in September she was bred.... so if she was bred in September according to the gestation calculator the EARLIEST she would have been due would have been January 24th (assuming she was bred on or around September 1st) and the LATEST she could be due would be March 4th (assuming she was bred on or around September 30th). If she is bred then I would say she would probably be due sometime from the beginning of Feb.-to the middle of Feb., judging by the udder pic you posted :shrug: but that's just a guess :wink:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

that'll make me pull my hair out :hair: oh well... :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

All I can say is welcome to the wonderful world of kidding. If you do not :hair: a bit then I have to say I woudl worry about you.

I say a week or two also. Can you get a picture of her Vulva? Is it swollen?


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(pics included!)*

























not the greatest pics, she was out grazing so. :sun:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

WOW! Her udder has come leaps and bounds (been watching this on another forum, too...) looks like she's gearing up for you


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Looks like she is progressing nicely - should have babies soon!!!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



kelebek said:


> Looks like she is progressing nicely - should have babies soon!!!


what is 'soon'?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Within the next 2 weeks, I'd say.....only knowing the month she was bred and not the day sorta has a wid expanse of a due date.
Is she your first kidding experience?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

I hate to tell you soon has no date. :ROFL: Just soon


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

I love it when people want to look into a crystal ball and know when their doe will kid... :slapfloor:

Even when you have an exact breeding date, you don't know!!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



liz said:


> Within the next 2 weeks, I'd say.....only knowing the month she was bred and not the day sorta has a wide expanse of a due date.
> Is she your first kidding experience?


yes she is- it makes me very excited :horse:

lets hope for :girl:!
yes..i need a crystal ball


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

A "Kidding Ball" would be a wonderful thing to have! 
I have 2 does due this March...day 145 for Binky is the 13th....Angel has 2 dates...the 11th and the 15th....It would be great if I knew I would have St. Patricks Day kids. :ROFL:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

:ROFL: funny.*gets kidding crystal ball* so, who's first?


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(Update!)*

She still has some mucus coming out...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

How much mucus? Is it just a little or is it continuous long strings? She could be getting close!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

yes its stringy- longish yellow and red color...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

have you checked for ligaments yet? she looks to be ready to go sooner rather then later. Her udder has developed quite a bit.

And with her stringing mucus she could go as soon as tonight but dont quote me on that!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



> funny.*gets kidding crystal ball* so, who's first?


Me! Please tell me the exact day and hour my does will be kidding please. Oh and if you could tell me how many and sex of kids that would be fabulous as well. :thumbup:

Best of luck on your upcoming kidding! :dance:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

I agree with stacey but it could be tonight. I'm gonna guess within the next 48 hours you'll have kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

When it goes to clear/opaque "snot" that clings to her udder and legs......she's within hours of delivery...which of course would mean that she was bred very close to the beginning of September.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

She's is baaing a lot now...her udder looks a bit bigger. :shrug:

please be :girl:!!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



StaceyRoop said:


> have you checked for ligaments yet? she looks to be ready to go sooner rather then later. Her udder has developed quite a bit.
> 
> And with her stringing mucus she could go as soon as tonight but dont quote me on that!


 i have not checked for ligaments...she doesn't like it unless you have treats for her, and she still won't be happy... :GAAH:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

oh, and one of out other goats is baaing..he usually doesn't baa..he's quiet most of them time..so its unusual...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

if she is maaing like she is talking to her babies that is a good start. Goats can get more talkative as they get closer to kidding.

I havent had a goat not mind me checking ligaments -- especialy close to kidding they are like 'leave me alone!'


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

:stars: i'm not gunna get much sleep then... :coffee2:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

ok, i just went out and checked-her ligaments are totally gone... :leap:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Hey Cody---anthing yet? I can't sleep so I thought I'd check to see if you have ANY hair left :hair: Babies soon :dance: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

:ROFL: Really new to goats folks are so funny...I remember when I was freaking out during my first kidding season! Sorry Cody, we are not laughing at you....well sort of... :ROFL:

Anyway, have you read the "Does Code of Honor"? It's on here somewhere. It's required reading. Do you have your "kidding kit" ready? I see she has access to a stall, good. Do you have a "baby monitor"? It will save you many trips to the barn. Some of these ladies have video!

Have you found the http://www.fiascofarm.com website? They have alot of info. We also have some videos here, Stacey has one. Also, read through the "birthing trouble" topic, not to scare you, but so you will be able to tell the difference between "normal" and "not normal".
Do you have a good "goat Vet". Touch base with them soon, so they will know who you are if you need their assistance.

I am sure others have good info also, we had a good chuckle, now it's time to get serious. We don't want any surprises coming your way...being ready is half the battle! And, oh yes, Welcome to TGS!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



Di said:


> :ROFL: Really new to goats folks are so funny...I remember when I was freaking out during my first kidding season! Sorry Cody, we are not laughing at you....well sort of... :ROFL:
> 
> Anyway, have you read the "Does Code of Honor"? It's on here somewhere. It's required reading. Do you have your "kidding kit" ready? I see she has access to a stall, good. Do you have a "baby monitor"? It will save you many trips to the barn. Some of these ladies have video!
> 
> ...


I have visited Fiascofarms, we do have a baby monitor, we have some of our kidding kit ready.. and no i haven't read Does Code of Honor.

Anyway nothing happened last night, though there was a earthquake and we are thinking that's what kept them all so restless...


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

her udder is bigger...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Look for that snotty rope like discharge...some do this for a few hours while others won't....3/5 of my girls got that type of discharge a few hours befoe they delivered, the other 2 just gave me the "strutted udder" and posty leg look..I hope she is progressing and you have babies on the ground soon.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

I feel for you. I was a wreck yesterday and actually for the whole past week. Remember to breath... and sleep. I was so sleep deprived yesterday I didn't know if I was coming or going!

and then what happens???

the darn doe just dropped three kids while my back was turned. lol

ray: praying all goes well for you . . . and soon! ray:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

:slapfloor: she's looking awful...round i guess is the word...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Insane yet? I'm :hair: my hair and it isn't my goat!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



goatnutty said:


> Insane yet? I'm :hair: my hair and it isn't my goat!


 :ROFL: yes..very insane.. :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*



> Insane yet? I'm :hair: my hair and it isn't my goat!


 I know........ :hair: ....LOL
:ROFL: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :doh: :help: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

I'm literally gunna :hair: if she doesn't have them soon


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

i went out to check on her and she is gritting her teeth and acting...strange i guess. No 'clear' discharge or anything...








notice the freaky lump









not the greatest pics...oh well


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Looks like those babies have dropped!
Im going to guess anytime in the next 12-24 hours she will go


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

I agree, with her acting differently, ligaments gone, udder bigger and belly dropped. I think she'll go very soon. Good luck! You could have babies today or tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

dropped babies -- wahoo


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

:wahoo: 

YAY! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Yep - she looks very dropped! Good luck - looks like it will be sooner then later!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

cool! i'll just have to keep a close eye on her then...

please be :girl: :girl: !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

love your new signature picture -- it is rather large though. Can you please resize it so that reading posts and threads is easier for everyone? THanks


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Gah! sorry i hadn't relized it was so large...
I'll fix it right away :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

oh wow it is tiny now -- you didnt need to make it that small :wink:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

this computer likes things..small...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

so, hows the doe?


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

the white of her eyes are red...i read that means she will have the kids soon is that true?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

WOw that is one I havent heard of before?! Well if her ligaments are gone gone then she should have those babies within the next 48 hours. I always watch for a hunched up doe. I can look out on my herd without touching them and tell you who is gonna kid by looking at their backs, if they are hunchy then they are close


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

she is 'stretching'- and she was standing up when i went to check on her which is weird.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

here are some new pics:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(new pics)*

Looks like she is filling nicely! Shouldn't be long!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

:GAAH: maybe today/tonight?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

no probably a couple more days. Her udder needs to fill more.

Did you see how tight RunAround's Dorcas has gotten? Thats what you want to see


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

it might be easier to tell if we shaved her udder...hmmm...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

shaving it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

she won't be happy about it lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

none of mine have ever been :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

Mine weren't crazy about it either, but then again...as long as they ave food in front of them, they did very well! lol


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

:slapfloor: i don't see a reason they would be happy lol


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(check out this udder!)*









:leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

it certainly is filling. Another step closer to Bday


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

 :wahoo: yay!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

Looking good. Good luck! :wink:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

this wait is KILLING me! :hair:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*










she's also:
yawning
up and down(down more)
baaing a LOT(maybe a little more then normal))


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(MORE new pics)*

Well going on what I have read on the board looks like sometime in the next 24 hours if not sooner.I have not had the joys of having any goats kid yet I have to wait till Mid-June for any of mine. :hair: :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

Is she streaming goo yet???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

Sounds closer. It's hard to see if her udder is tight in that picture.

Have you seen any contractions?


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

well, nothing now...no goo, i saw the kids kicking furiously...she's in the kidding stall and isn't very happy about it lol. She is eating like there is no tomorrow...so, possibly tomorrow??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

They don't always have goo. I think I had one goat who actually had goo. The rest I just went by ligs and udder.

Dorcas had one string of goo a couple days before she went and then nothing. She sure had a good time with me. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

just take it one day at a time. Just like another poster said "they cant stay pregnant forever" she will kid and when you least expect it. :wink:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*



StaceyRoop said:


> just take it one day at a time. Just like another poster said "they cant stay pregnant forever" she will kid and when you least expect it. :wink:


yeah. :ROFL:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*










how do i explain this? anyway- the person who had her...2 times before us, had another doe, who had her kids today..does that make any sense? LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

I got it 

udder is getting fuller -- progress


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

How is she doing???


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

there is some..whiteish clearish mucous...Her udder is giant, and looks ready to burst...we are thinking today


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

OH MY- white mucous this is it!
She is going to be kidding very very soon!
Stay with her- its only a matter of time until she lays down and pushes now!
:leap: :leap:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(is she in labor?)*

THE KIDS HAVE ARRIVED!! sorry for the caps, so excited. we got a male and a female, the female is black with brown and black legs, and gray ears(she doesn't have a name yet), the male, is very big- he is black white and brown, his name is Sam.  
Pics will be coming soon!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Congratulation. :stars: :stars: How wonderful. Were you there with her? We need details and pictures. :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

so so awesome! Congrats. :leap: :girl: :boy:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*



sweetgoats said:


> Congratulation. :stars: :stars: How wonderful. Were you there with her? We need details and pictures. :girl: :boy:


 Yes i was! the male was so big we thought he was stuck- but he came out OK. still getting the pics on the computer :dance:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*









here they are! female on the left, male on the right.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Aw they are adorable congratulations.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Oh my GOSH!!! What cuties!!! Congrats on the kids!!!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

i can't think of a good name for the female- the grey ears are very...unique and i kinda want something to do with that...


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Take your time I'm sure you will come up with a perfect name for her she is a doll.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

:stars: They are beautiful! LOFF the buckling!!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*



helmstead said:


> :stars: They are beautiful! LOFF the buckling!!


if only he was registered!! i would love to keep him as a buck but i can't- I think i'm going to use him as a packing goat, i can't wait to see what he looks like when he is bigger!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Frosted ears --- lol I always joke with a good friend of mine who raised Nigerians that frosting on the nose and ears are the pygmy shining through ... lol.

Gorgeous babies, congrads.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Congratulations!!! Those babies are darling...but wow does that buckling have a big head compared to his sister!

Now.....when we all said her udder had to fill more, you know what was meant .......amazing how they can get so full, so FAST!


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*



liz said:


> Congratulations!!! Those babies are darling...but wow does that buckling have a big head compared to his sister!
> Now.....when we all said her udder had to fill more, you know what was meant .......amazing how they can get so full, so FAST!


the male is a giant!!

and yeah, her udder was HUGE this morning and i was like 'i bet she'll have them today sometime'

Frosted Ears? thats a cool name..i can think about that


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Yay! She finally gave them up for you. :wink: Congrats on the :girl: :boy: It really does seem to be the thing so far this year!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Congratulations on some big healthy kiddos and an easy kidding! :birthday:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Those babies are just too adorable! 

Cody did great. Give her an extra cuddle for us. :stars:

Love the frosty ears. Too cute. :wahoo:

Anna


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Why is everyone elses' goats having babies but not mine? LOL. . . 
Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

Congratulations! :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

BEAUTIFUL!!!! :stars:


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: when do you think she is due?(KIDS have arrived!!)*

The male has been to busy exploring to eat much- should we do anything? He did eat within the first 20 minutes but then he went exploring again..


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

also- the left teat is huge, she won't let anyone touch it, and if they do- she knocks them away with her leg. how do i help her with this?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If they boy is exploring then he must be getting enough to eat. He wouldn't have the energy to explore if he wasn't eating. 

As for the teat. I would try and milk her out on that side. Check the milk to see if it looks off.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

RunAround said:


> As for the teat. I would try and milk her out on that side. Check the milk to see if it looks off.


we've tried milking her, she tries to knock the bucket over- the milk looks fine though


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It is probably sore from being over filled. I would milk it out all the way on that side so that it's not so sore and hopefully then she will let the kids nurse on that side. Also milking that side out will stop her from getting mastitis. 

Do you have an mastitis test strips? I would test that side to make sure she doesn't have it.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

testing strips? good idea!! :thumbup: and also, how much milk do you remove from that side? all of it or just some?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, you can get them at Jeffers. You just squirt some milk onto the dot on the piece of cardboard and if it turns green then you have mastitis. 

I would milk most of it out for now so that by the time that side is full again it should be less sore. Hopefully the teat will feel better to her soon and she will let the kids nurse her before it gets full again. 

If she doesn't let them milk that side at all then it will eventually dry up on that side and the next freshening her udder will be lopsided. So, if they don't start milking that side and you want her to have an even udder then you will need to milk that side yourself.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

Mastitus test...

right side








Left side 









i hope the pics aren't to big


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It does look as though she is too full on the left...I know it's going to be difficult for you to do because she doesn't want you to, but milk her out...it will relieve the pressure she is feeling and allow the soreness to go away to where the kids can nurse and she won"t be so jumpy. Milk her out almost fully.....and you can freeze what you get just in case you need it in the future......or someone else has a need for it :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like they arent nursing off the one side, You need to milk that out no matter how much she fights you. it is for the good of her and the kids in the end


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

We milked a cup or so out of her early this afternoon and at least 2 cups this evening. She didn't like it at first, but she was better about it as time went on. Hopefully she will let the kids nurse on that side tonight. Otherwise we will try milking again in the morning. We aren't very good at it :sigh: The picture is after we milked her. It still seems larger than the other side. She knocked the bucket over and stepped in it once so we didn't keep the milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

her teats are just filed to the brim because of kidding ...most of them do get tight...and some kick away they kids, because of it....I would milk out a little...to make her comfortable....then someone hold her back leg up or tie it up ...if you are alone... and put the kid/(s) on it one by one to nurse......the pain becomes less and less as the kids start to nurse more and more....repeat every couple of hours... until mom stops fighting it...and you don't have to hold her anymore...with putting a kid on that teat, you teach them that there is ...more than one teat and one will claim that side as the other will claim the opposite.....after a while mom will be more comfortable with it...no more pain and both parties will be happy.
If she does "not"... have mastitis ....there is no need to dry it up, just teach a kid to nurse from it.....it will happen for you.....with My single kids ..when I find the mom with the teat over extended like that .... by milking out just enough to make her comfortable and by teaching the kid to nurse from that side ...the kid will ....go back and forth ....keeping mom comfortable..... :greengrin: 

It may not be mastitis... in which it really doesn't look that way to me by the pics....she only is uncomfortable and needs relieved.....but you can test it if unsure.... 

the one side will be larger for a little while... but the swelling should go away.....soon...


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks. I'll try that in the morning if she is full again.


----------

